
Under Hawaii’s Starriest Skies, a Fight Over Sacred Ground - daredave
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/science/hawaii-thirty-meter-telescope-mauna-kea.html?emc=edit_th_20161004&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=72261283
======
jdavis703
We can send satellites into space, which while more expensive than building
terrestrial telescopes, seems like it doesn't have any other advantages. Since
this is apparently sacred land that was stolen from the original inhabitants
of the island, why aren't we considering alternatives?

